# [QUICK] Sennheiser CX213 vs. Mi In ear.



## 7shivam9 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey digitians. I'm looking for inear headphones under 1,000. 
I have chose Sennheiser CX213 and MI in ear headphones. Both priced at Rs. 999 

I  listen to almost everything! They'll be also used for watching movies. And i enjoy good bass. 

Ive been using sennheiser mx270 for over 6 months now and these are the crapiest headphones I used in my life.. Absolutely no bass.

Im using a xiaomi redmi 2 for music. 
So help me chose one of them or if there are headphones better than these in my hudget then please let me know.. 
Thanks.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 6, 2016)

So did you buy any of these?. I myself am on search for an earphone and came across your thread.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 7, 2016)

Is mi in ear better than piston 3

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------

